# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu ne zaman Türkiye oldu ?

## ceydaaa

Türklerin akın akın Anadoluya gelmeleri sonucu Avrupada burası Türkiye diye anılmaya başlanılmıştır. Faruk Sümer, 1085 tarihinden itibaren Avrupalıların Anadoluya Türkiye demeye başladıklarını belirtir. Friedrich Barbarossanın haçlı seferinden itibaren Batılı yazarlar Anadoludan, Türk hakimiyetine giren hiçbir ülkeye vermedikleri bir adla Turchia/ Turquie (Türkiye) diye söz etmeye başlamışlardır. Bu haçlı seferinden yarım yüzyıl sonra Simon de Saint-Quentin bu isimlendirmeyi sistematik hale getirmiştir. Claude Cahene göre, Anadoluda Türkleşme yoğunluğu ne olursa olsun, o zamanki Türkiyenin sınırları ne kadar belirsiz olursa olsun, çağdaşlarının gözünde Anadolunun Türk niteliği ülkenin bütününe damgasını vurmuştur. Avrupalı yazarlar Anadoluya Türkiye derken, Müslüman yazarlar, Selçuklular devlet kurduktan sonra dahi, hiçbir siyasal anlamı kalmamasına rağmen Rum/Roma sözünü kullanmaya devam etmişlerdir.

----------

